# Adding sound to Piko 0-6-0T



## morrjr (Jan 14, 2015)

I know Piko has a kit to add sound to their 0-6-0T, but how hard is it to install? Does the kit have detailed installation instructions (like how to disassemble the locomotive)? What I found doing a web search isn't very helpful.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Is that for the Piko saddle tank locomotive?
When you buy a locomotive separately in it's own box it comes with an instruction manual and has exploded parts diagrams, wiring scheme and a schematic for adding the Piko analogue sound module (#36221). 
I can take some pictures if you like...

Andrew


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Here are the main pages...

Andrew


----------



## morrjr (Jan 14, 2015)

I got that booklet when I bought the locomotive, but it doesn't show exactly which screws have to be taken out and what parts need to be removed before I can separate the cab and boiler from the chassis. The other pages in the booklet aren't much help either. I just don't want to be removing things I don't have to to get to the circuit card.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

It wasn't that difficult. I had to fix the rear light so I took the plunge.
You just need to get under the boiler where the stuff is.
There are 4 screws under the front beam. The two outer ones hold the front steps on so leave those but take the two inner ones out. Now the front beam/cowcatcher can be removed by pulling it downwards. Also take off the rear beam, two small screws underneath. 
Take the cab steps off which hide two of the four cab screws. Remove all those.
Now the cab will slide backwards. Careful to not pull the rear light wiring.
There is a single screw lower at the front behind where the front beam was. This is the front boiler screw. Remove that.
There are two screws near the drivers feet holding the back of the boiler. Remove those and gently lift the boiler. 

My one has analog sound and smoke factory fitted.
There is also a circuit board in the smoke box. Apparently the speaker comes in the sound kit.
Unplug the rear lighting wire inline and remove the tape then you can detach the cab entirely to make things easier to handle. 










Andrew


----------



## morrjr (Jan 14, 2015)

Thanks so much for the step-by-step directions. I should be buying and installing the analog sound kit next payday.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Get the kit. I'll take some close up pictures where the wires go before I put it all back together. 
Now to fix these lights...

Andrew


----------



## grsman (Apr 24, 2012)

*Piko manual*



morrjr said:


> I know Piko has a kit to add sound to their 0-6-0T, but how hard is it to install? Does the kit have detailed installation instructions (like how to disassemble the locomotive)? What I found doing a web search isn't very helpful.


I have the manual for the Piko 36220 sound kit. That is for locomotives with a tender. It has very detailed instructions for installation. I would think the Piko 36221 analog kit instructions would be just as detailed. I don't have the 36221 manual.
Tom


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Jim, I got your message. Here the extra pictures I took.
I still have it apart if you need to know something else.
F and R on the tape are the front and rear LED lights unconnected.
The clipped brown and white wires in the terminal are to the smoker so I could completely remove the body shell.
The green board is the back of the smokebox front.

Andrew


----------



## morrjr (Jan 14, 2015)

Thanks. I finally figured everything out this morning: the last piece was locating the volume control panel correctly. Everything works fine, but I'm not impressed with the sound - it is no where near synchronized to the speed of the locomotive. Had I known that beforehand I don't think I would have bothered to add sound to this particular locomotive.


----------

